# Is this line class for mono only?



## Blackhawk78418

Im new to 2cool and was just browsing different forums and was wondering if this was for mono only line? I use PP but its the 2# dia which is 10# test. Landed a 26" red today on a lure I turned on my lathe. Pix on wood working forum "1st lure good enuff to test"


----------

